# Words/slang you hate



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

....................


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't stand 'Sheila' which is used here in Australia to describe a woman.
"That sheila over there" - it makes me cringe.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

anything people say too frequently.

i don't like "preggers" either.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

> That's so gay!


No it's not! It's just a case of an individual showing their stupidity.

*steps down from soapbox*


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Tasha23 said:


> also can't stand piccy and preggers.


One that irritates me is also pregnancy-related:
"we're trying for a baby" ( :roll too much information!)


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> > That's so gay!


My other one is "that's retarded" or any time someone use the word "retard(ed)" as a put down.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

"******" and "*****" and "the n-word."

The first one is censored - it's the formal version of the second and third.

Hate all three.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Irregardless.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

the words coming from Paris Hiltons mouth e.g) that's the hot


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate it when people say 'like' all the time.

It's like, totally annoying *blows bubble*


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"Shorty," "boo", or any slang term that I don't understand that the sandwich guy at Subway always calls me, along with every other female customer, I'm sure.

"Sup shorty, what can I get you?"
"A club please. No.. not a club sandwich. An _actual_ club, now hold still."


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

"I'm rick james, *****!"

Lil John. "Yeayea! Okay!"


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> "@#%$" and "*****" and "the n-word."
> 
> The first one is censored - it's the formal version of the second and third.
> 
> Hate all three.


I agree...especially when they use it as a derogatory word. It blows my mind that there are still so many racist people out there. Some people use it jokingly (people on internet forums, especially), which I don't condone, but am not totally against (I'm pretty much of the opinion that anything goes in the name of comedy).


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Anything that comes from Dave Chappelle.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Bloke

Bling


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I also dislike the use of the word "gay" as an insult and the word "preggers." And while I'm talking about birth, I aso dislike "baby bump" and refering to children as "crotchdroppings."


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> refering to children as "crotchdroppings."


 uke


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

LilyFair said:


> I also dislike the use of the word "gay" as an insult


Me too.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Tasha23 said:


> Bloke


What is Bloke? Preggers is horrible... I agree.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LilyFair said:


> I also dislike the use of the word "gay" as an insult and the word "preggers." And while I'm talking about birth, I aso dislike "baby bump" and refering to children as "crotchdroppings."


I have never heard of the latter - I learn something new everyday, darned Internet!

Preggers, the other slang term for it (referring to what you do to a door).
Baby bump 
Lady lumps (in the back and in the front)
Ice (referring to diamonds - they don't melt at room temperature! Hello?!?!?!)
- all those slang terms need to go.

There are more but I don't want to think of anymore right now :lol


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

anonymid said:


> LilyFair said:
> 
> 
> > I also dislike the use of the word "gay" as an insult
> ...


Me three, as well as the "n word", anything along those lines makes me :mum


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

"it busted" - not a word

ignorant - when its used in place of "rude" instead of the proper use

"we need the rain"

"its not the heat its the humidity"


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

quietpond said:


> "its not the heat its the humidity"


 :lol :lol I hate that one so much.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I absolutely hate it when someone says "it's all good" - it was happening in Australia for ages & still unfortunately happens sometimes. It is real wince material.
Also when they described something as "awesome"!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't see these much in hickville, USA where I live, but on TV its more common:
People who end every sentence with "you know what I'm sayin" and who refer to each other as "dog".
"Hey dog, you know what I'm sayin?"
uke


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> I don't see these much in hickville, USA where I live, but on TV its more common:
> People who end every sentence with "you know what I'm sayin" and who refer to each other as "dog".
> "Hey dog, you know what I'm sayin?"
> uke


 :lol Sounds like you are quoting Randy Jackson on American Idol (I personally like to fastforward when he talks "you know what I'm sayin, dog?" ) :lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Bloke is British slang that means guy/man/fellow


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I get sick of everyone where I live ending sentences in eh, saying about as aboat, yous guys, and instead of saying I am going to Green Bay, they say Go to Greenbay. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> > refering to children as "crotchdroppings."
> 
> 
> uke


I've never heard that. I never want to.

Another one I hate: Any word ending in "licious" that is not _de_licious. I never want to hear another person say "bootylicious" ever again. I saw a program on television called "starlicious" something. Obnoxious.

I also hate "killer."
It should never be used in response to _anything_. That is, unless you're alerting someone to look behind them because there is a man with a hatchet lurking in the bushes. Killer!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol you said "bootylicious"

...more!
Busting anything - chops, a move, etc.
the leet phrase "r0xx0rz" <- that HAS to go!
"higher-ups" - the word you want is "supervisor"
"upped it" - you don't "up" anything, you "increase"
I aksed her - no, it's ASKED!

...I have temporarily run out ...


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

How about "suposebly" and "probaly"

"full-on" - when did this become so popular?

"its all" - meaning "its empty", this is one that I never heard until I moved to this area


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

People that replace 'th' with 'f', as in 'souf' or 'birfday'. WTF is up with that?


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> People that replace 'th' with 'f', as in 'souf' or 'birfday'. WTF is up with that?


I agree, its not acceptable past the age of 6.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

quietpond said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > People that replace 'th' with 'f', as in 'souf' or 'birfday'. WTF is up with that?
> ...


I always say "birfday"! :cry

You people, like, SUCK!!! :b

*goes and plays wif his GI Joe and He-Man action figures*


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

quietpond said:


> "its all" - meaning "its empty", this is one that I never heard until I moved to this area


What area's that? I never heard that expression.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I _hate_ when people replace "th" with "f." Especially when they say "Sonic Youf." That's not how you say it! It's not cute!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

BMSMA1A2B3 said:


> *goes and plays wif his GI Joe and He-Man action figures*


Did you read the Slate article on He-Man? The stuff I never picked up on when I was watching it in the mid-80s!

http://www.slate.com/id/2141626/


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Argo said:


> quietpond said:
> 
> 
> > "its all" - meaning "its empty", this is one that I never heard until I moved to this area
> ...


South central PA. They also pronounce the word "crayons" the same as the word "crowns". It makes me nuts!!

Also, add the phrase "butted" for the meaning "passed me in line" - goats butt, not people!


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Argo said:


> BMSMA1A2B3 said:
> 
> 
> > *goes and plays wif his GI Joe and He-Man action figures*
> ...





> The best part about rewatching He-Man, after the initial nostalgia-burst, was tracking the show's hilarious accidental ****-eroticism-an aspect I missed completely as a first-grader. In the ever-growing lineup of "outed" classic superheroes, He-Man might be the easiest target of all. It's almost too easy: Prince Adam, He-Man's alter ego, is a ripped Nordic pageboy with blinding teeth and sharply waxed eyebrows who spends lazy afternoons pampering his timid pet cat; he wears lavender stretch pants, furry purple Ugg boots, and a sleeveless pink blouse that clings like saran wrap to his pecs. To become He-Man, Adam harnesses what he calls "fabulous secret powers": His clothes fall off, his voice drops a full octave, his skin turns from vanilla to nut brown, his giant sword starts gushing energy, and he adopts a name so absurdly masculine it's redundant


Okay, so, I talk like a 6 year old and my action figures are ****-erotic toys. Anything else, gentlemen?

argo - I hate you! 

---edit---

rotflmao!


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Alot of people here pronounce "wash" as "warsh". They warsh their clothes in the warshing machine :lol
Another annoying one is "pert'ner", which my parents use all the time. It isn't even a word, but I hear alot of people in this area using it. Its short for "pretty near". "I pert'ner made it in time".


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Another annoying one is "pert'ner", which my parents use all the time. It isn't even a word, but I hear alot of people in this area using it. Its short for "pretty near". "I pert'ner made it in time".


We say that here. It sounds like "pridnear".

"Did you ace that test?"

"Pridnear"


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> Alot of people here pronounce "wash" as "warsh". They warsh their clothes in the warshing machine :lol


My mother says that! I cringe each time! She also says Warshington and "torlet" for "toilet". Don't get me started when I hear that she needs to "warsh the torlet". My hometown area also tends say "red up" for "clean up".

I hate colloquialisms! :eyes


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i don't like any of the major curse words.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > > refering to children as "crotchdroppings."
> ...


Never go into a "childfree" message board, then. Lots of nastiness.

It's just an internet thing, but there seems to be an annoying trend of using the word "what" without a question mark. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

mayblue said:


> Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


I don't think I've ever come across that. What's an example?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Art deco.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> Art deco.


What's wrong with Art Deco?


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > Drella's_Rock_Follies said:
> ...


I guess I've only seen it on a certain community on livejournal. If someone posts something strange or surprising people will just post "WHAT" and some people even have icons that say "what." It annoys me but it may not be very widespread.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

weatherman said:


> quietpond said:
> 
> 
> > "its not the heat its the humidity"
> ...


Well, it is usually true. I don't mind it being hot if the relative humidity is low, but when the humidity is high, it feels oppressive.


----------



## Paaroska (Mar 16, 2006)

Bush's Pronunciation of NUCULAR


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

Softy785 said:


> i don't like any of the major curse words.


I hate when f*** is used to describe sex. :roll


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> whiteclouds said:
> 
> 
> > Art deco.
> ...


I have no problem with the actual style, art deco. But hearing the word, "art deco" just irritates me, lol. Especially when decorators or artsy people throw the word around like mashed potatoes at a food fight.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

'da bomb' - I am kind of getting tired of that one, too.


----------



## southerndaisy (May 22, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> 'da bomb' - I am kind of getting tired of that one, too.


Me too.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> 'da bomb' - I am kind of getting tired of that one, too.


People still say that? :con

In middle school things were "da bomb." In high school things were "tight"
During senior year "cool" things made a comeback. Now I'm so out of the loop, I don't know what things are like.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

LilyFair said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > 'da bomb' - I am kind of getting tired of that one, too.
> ...


everything's either "hot" or "gay" both annoy me.


----------



## Kokeshi (May 22, 2006)

Calling a person a 'bod', like someone working in a shop would be a 'sales bod'. Makes me cringe.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kokeshi said:


> Calling a person a 'bod', like someone working in a shop would be a 'sales bod'. Makes me cringe.


I have also heard the word "pimp" used in that particular context. He's the sales pimp. He's big pimpin' - yep, it's 'gotta go! :lol

I think teens are using "it's fire" in place of "it's hot". I would bet it has something to do with Paris Hilton! :lol


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

ughhh I hate "pimp"


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> I think teens are using "it's fire" in place of "it's hot". I would bet it has something to do with Paris Hilton! :lol


I have not heard anyone say "it's fire" yet but if I did I would be very tempted to hit that person.


----------



## myss_anthrope (May 3, 2006)

Ahahahaha, I've heard so many new bad phrases in this thread!

Hmm, what gets to me... the Paris Hilton 'it's hot' bugs me to no end. Also it seems a lot of guys that I've met love calling women's breasts their 'jubblies'. God. Please let that word die.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

"Schweet." Saying the word "sweet" in response to anything is bad enough, but adding the "ch" somehow makes it even more annoying to me.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

myss_anthrope said:


> Ahahahaha, I've heard so many new bad phrases in this thread!
> 
> Hmm, what gets to me... the Paris Hilton 'it's hot' bugs me to no end. Also it seems a lot of guys that I've met love calling women's breasts their 'jubblies'. God. Please let that word die.


 :lol Jubblies, that's definately a first, why can't they just say breast. Uggghhh


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh, oh, I've though of something else I dislike!

MILF - some women take it as a complement, but there has to be a less vulgar way to say a woman with kids is attractive.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

> South central PA. They also pronounce the word "crayons" the same as the word "crowns". It makes me nuts!!


 :lol I do that!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LilyFair said:


> Oh, oh, I've though of something else I dislike!
> 
> MILF - some women take it as a complement, but there has to be a less vulgar way to say a woman with kids is attractive.


That's disgusting - even when Britney Spears wore a shirt with "Future M***" on it.

Jubblies - that's new :lol. I keep hearing tah-tahs for them, though :roll.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

LilyFair said:


> Oh, oh, I've though of something else I dislike!
> 
> MILF - some women take it as a complement, but there has to be a less vulgar way to say a woman with kids is attractive.


How about HILF! :mum

One phase I really hate is "DA BOMB."

Somebody on this forum used it recently, and I'm sure he or she is a nice person, but I proceeded to bang my head against walls.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> One phase I really hate is "DA BOMB."


Yeah yeah I hate that one too. I also loathe "aiight".


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

"Sup dawwg?" :lol and "Yo momma!" and "da bomb" also sucks I agree lol.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

I lived in Kentucky for a number of years, where the plural of "you" is "y'all." Everyone says it. It always made me want to rip my hair out.

Y'all come back now! (They really say that.)


----------



## SpringViolet (Oct 23, 2005)

Mads said:


> I lived in Kentucky for a number of years, where the plural of "you" is "y'all." Everyone says it. It always made me want to rip my hair out.
> 
> Y'all come back now! (They really say that.)


 :lol 
Maybe it's my background, but I like "y'all" al whole lot better than "you guys" - especially when the plural persons are female!What I hate is "BBQ" - which everyone seems to be having or doing this weekend. It's plain nonsensical....but I guess if you're going to eat chopped pig......

(Egad.......she's back and she _still _won't shut up!)


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

"What's poppin'?"

Um... Popcorn?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

"I'd rather be a smartass than a dumbass" Most pathetic way to end an argument ever.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I absolutely hate complicated internet chatspeak. Maybe it's my dislike of clique-ish things in general, but how does it make things quicker to type out stuff like ROTFWLMAOLOLZORZ4EVA!!!!! It's more irritating when people actually say things like that in their daily interaction with other human beings. 

I used to know a girl (friend of a friend) who actually used chatspeak verbally in regular conversation, and she was one of the most annoying people I've ever encountered. She was one of those people who randomly shrieks stuff in pidgin Japanese because it's the "in" thing to do on that part of the 'net. This sort of cultural appropriation (pasty white suburban kids on the Internet are often guilty of this, though they aren't the only ones) is another thing that bugs me. But I guess everyone needs a "niche".


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I had a roomate that used to say "an' ****" all the time. It was a way he had of ending his sentences. Drove me nuts. How I hated him.

Edit: I see the profanity filter did a number on the phrase I hate. The phrase, without violating any profanity rules, was "an' s---". I forgot to add, he always gave this goofy laugh after saying it.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

H.awkeyeM.att said:


> "I'd rather be a smartass than a dumbass" Most pathetic way to end an argument ever.


I've never used it, but I think I will, now. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

"Dawg". It bothers me when people say that. "Yo dawg, naw dawg, ye dawg, dawg dawg dawg DAWG"


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I hate the "yo yo dawg" slang too oh and when girls are like "you know girl"


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I hate a bunch of southern phrases like "ya'll" and "reckon." I especially hate "druthers." That one's the worst.

I also hate the word "houseshoes" when people are talking about slippers. What a stupid word. When I first moved to Ohio and got a job at a shoe store, a couple came in and asked if we sold men's "houseshoes." I said that we had a lot of shoes that men could wear in the house. 

I found out later (after they left in disgust) that they meant slippers. But, apparently, in this little part of the world, "slippers" means any kind of slip on shoe.

We really need an icon that bangs its head against the wall.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I hate it when people talk about "givin' props".

Oh, and "nook-ular". I guess it's okay since _the president _says it.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't know if this has been said, but it drives me nuts (and yet I can't stop saying it followed by an "I HATE that!"):

"World's smallest violin!" *rubs thumb and index finger together*


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

"Y'all" (which isn't just a southern thing) and "retarded".


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

^yeah pretty much all those ones listed including the one: 'that's so gay' which i hear many young boys using, including my youngest brother, his friends, they call everything 'gay'. 
Gay means happy. It bothers me that people altered it that way.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Gay means happy.


Not anymore. This isn't the 1950s.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure if this one qualifies, but I ha celebrity couple nicknames. You know - the way they combine the names:

Brangelina? Bennifer?? TomKat??? BritKev?!?!?!

It'ssorediculouswhoeverthoughtofthiscrapshouldbeshotwitharifle!!!


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> > Gay means happy.
> 
> 
> Not anymore. This isn't the 1950s.


Even by the '90's usage, it still doesn't make sense. It just makes people sound like morons when they use it.


----------



## nitarose2 (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't mind the word ***** since I use it myself. I hate the word nigg**. I will never say that. I also hate when people that aren't black, go around calling each other a *****. That annoys me. 

I also don't mind the "that's so gay" comment since once again I say that all the time. And what I mean by that, is like "that's stupid" or "crazy". But I don't run around calling gay people gay or any other gay term. And I also watch who I say that around. I mean, it might not make a difference to some of you guys but yeah.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

radudeATL said:


> Not sure if this one qualifies, but I ha celebrity couple nicknames. You know - the way they combine the names:
> 
> Brangelina? Bennifer?? TomKat??? BritKev?!?!?!
> 
> It'ssorediculouswhoeverthoughtofthiscrapshouldbeshotwitharifle!!!


Yeah, I agree.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

VelvetElvis said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > > Gay means happy.
> ...


Oh yeah I agree. It makes anyone sound idiotic when they call this or that, "gay". It really is lame.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> VelvetElvis said:
> 
> 
> > Zephyr said:
> ...


"Yeah, that movie was totally homosexual. It definately enjoyed sex with other male movies."

See? Doesn't work.


----------



## MidNight (May 2, 2004)

I cont stand it when people say "Hecks No"and "Holla!!"


----------



## mechagirl (Nov 12, 2003)

> She was one of those people who randomly shrieks stuff in pidgin Japanese because it's the "in" thing to do on that part of the 'net. This sort of cultural appropriation (pasty white suburban kids on the Internet are often guilty of this, though they aren't the only ones) is another thing that bugs me.


KAWAIIIII!
you mean that? yeah, part of the reason i usually cant stand anime forums....

nobody's mentioned Bling! yet...


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

mechagirl said:


> nobody's mentioned Bling! yet...


I'll be the one to mention that I HATE 'bling'.. it's got to be the most annoying word ever.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

The word "one." People around here are using it as an alternative to saying goodbye.

I also can't stand the n word, "gotta bounce," "hella," "peace out," "get at me," "Whack" and phrases like "hit my celly, yo." Just about any gangsta speak annoys me if it doesn't amuse me, which is rare...for example, I got this from some random xanga site: Yous My Homey Dogg U NO Im Gon Hold It Down For U WHile U Locked Up. WTF? 
I can never resist saying "holla" though...it's so stupid it's funny.

It drives me insane when people say "on accident" instead of "by accident" and use the phrase " I could care less" (that makes no sense).

OOOHHH...I could go on and on....but most of the posters have covered the worst: dawg, boo, preggers, pimpin, aiight, internet chat speak in general....

In re: a previous post on this thread...I love the word "y'all." It's a bit more respectful than the northern "you guys." It's a habit for many northerners, including me, but I usually try to correct myself. 

I guess for lots of us, it's our age (25 and up?) that puts us out of touch with how teenagers and younger adults speak. I remember saying stupid things like "Sike!" and "that's mint" (when something was really cool) and the whole valley girl era...but I don't remember tearing apart the English language like kids do now.


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

I hate the word literally. It is never, EVER used correctly. I hear people say "OMG I was like literally dying!". MmmK. So you were actually facing death then, sorry to hear that.

I also hate the word virtual. It makes anything sound like a B sci-fi movie.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sure that no one says it anymore, but L7 sounds really stupid.

"Oh, that guy is a total L7."


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah people are really overusing 'literally' these days. They think it just adds emphasis.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Yeah people are really overusing 'literally' these days. They think it just adds emphasis.


I hate that so much. :x


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

24/7.

I can't even explain why...I've just always _really_ hated that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's some more.

"she's got skillz"
"rump shakin'"
"booty call"
"miss da booty"
"grillz"
"tip drill" <- saw a music video of that that made me wretch!
"caaaash money"
"stank"
"skanky"
"party like iss yo birtday"
"voted off"
"immunity challenge"


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

...people don't like the word ya'll?? What's wrong with ya'll?

I don't like "you welcome" typed instead of "you're welcome" just cause it looks dumb. I agree that literally is way overused, it's about to figuratively drive me crazy. Even Oprah uses it wrong and all the time.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

idealist77 said:


> I also really hate how people use the word 'cute'.


That word makes me sick, I could vomit everytime I hear it. Maybe it's because my mother uses it alot when she trys to make me more girly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^That's just plain horrible!

Another phrase - brought on my American teens "whatever".


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

nice - it's such a bland word!


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

The word girth bothers me.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

brokenlight said:


> The word girth bothers me.


 :lol


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Rindy said:


> I guess for lots of us, it's our age (25 and up?) that puts us out of touch with how teenagers and younger adults speak. I remember saying stupid things like "Sike!" and "that's mint" (when something was really cool) and the whole valley girl era...but I don't remember tearing apart the English language like kids do now.


 :agree There's a lot of popular words and phrases that bother me... too long to list.



LilyFair said:


> MILF - some women take it as a complement, but there has to be a less vulgar way to say a woman with kids is attractive.


That's horrible :mum


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

LilyFair said:


> MILF - some women take it as a complement, but there has to be a less vulgar way to say a woman with kids is attractive.


That's horrible :mum[/quote]

yeah I hate that too. :mum


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

I hate when grown men call each other dawg.

What is that?

And all the other derogatories ho, beotch and girlfriend.

Oh forget it - just list the whole Jerry Springer vernacular <here>


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok I dont hate Rap music, but alot of it does annoy me. Alot of the words used annoy me as well like the word "Dog." I hate that word!!! I also hate the word "Dude" too. Ugghh!! I catch myself sometimes using the word dude and I mentaly punish myself for it :lol


----------



## MountainTime (Jun 1, 2006)

I also can't stand the words

ewww
gross
kewl
like
omg
*it's like so...*

or any of the other Valley verbiage.

Argh!


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

*Hella*
I'm 27 now, and I remember this being said when I was in 5th grade in California. I can't believe it came back (or did it ever go away?)

*'Preciate it*
I guess this is short for "I appreciate it." When I was in college in the South, lots of people would say this instead of "Thank you." Imagine it with a southern accent: Sounds more like "Preeshaydit." Ugh.

*Oh snap*
Need I say anything about this one? I cringe especially hard when I hear men say this.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> And all the other derogatories ho, beotch and girlfriend.


You think 'girlfriend' is derogatory?



> I also hate the word "Dude" too. Ugghh!! I catch myself sometimes using the word dude


Yeah I hate that word too. It sounds slimy to me.


----------

